# Do you run Visual Studio 2008 beta??



## MrSeanKon (Dec 18, 2007)

GKR  I am downloading it cos many people around the world cannot run OcBible, Guidemania and my cardgame under Vista.
What's your thought?


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Dec 18, 2007)

Using 2005, I do only very basic stuff, I have no need for 2008.


----------



## Ripper3 (Dec 18, 2007)

2008 full-version is out, I've already grabbed the DVD image of the Express Edition. Same thing as with 2005. Runs well, didn't get much time to play with it in Vista though, but XP x64 runs it well.
I only ever did simple/stupid little things with it, so I haven't noticed any problems...


----------



## craigwhiteside (Dec 18, 2007)

i use 2005


----------



## joker71 (Dec 18, 2007)

*beta no way*

i have the real deal and its no beta i must say visual studio 2008 is a good programm for all kind of programming


----------



## snuif09 (Dec 18, 2007)

i use 2008 for dark gdk


----------



## MrSeanKon (Dec 21, 2007)

At a glance seems that VS 2008 is better than 2005.
Maybe my programs won't crash.....
Moreover it has a hot option; you can choose the target Framework.


----------



## Bonnet (Dec 25, 2007)

I have not done any upgrading yet. I always hate going through upgrades


----------



## MrSeanKon (Dec 28, 2007)

Welcome to our forum Bonnet 
Well my software runs now under Vista!
Micro*$*oft RULEZ???


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 28, 2007)

still using 2005, making the switch some time in spring i guess


----------



## B1gg3stN00b (Dec 31, 2007)

It won't install on Vista for me, I'm gonna try it on TinyXP later today.


----------



## MrSeanKon (Jan 11, 2008)

Of course I will install later the final Visual Studio 2008 cos its professional edition is beta.
Express editions do not cover anything (especially I prefer them cos huge manuals).


----------

